# Miss my PC gaming and have option to get an epic system epic



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

oops 1 to many epics in title

Hey guys, used to play pc games when i was younger but comp got outdated and i lost touch, now i want back in specficly for these games:
MS flight sim X
IL2:1946 and cliffs of dover
Silent Hunter 4 & 5
Rise of Flight
Total war Series 
and so many of the random sim games, farming, bus driver etc lol stupid but ace
getting the system and few games and joy stick to start and will be building up my games list over next few months 

Anyway, since i want a custom system and since a lot of the bits a high end stuff would rather leave it in the hands of a pro than me and gone for the super over kill baisc system below:
Intel® Core™i7 Six Core Processor Extreme i7-3960X (3.3GHz) 15MB Cache

ASUS® RAMPAGE IV EXTREME: INTEL X79, SOCKET 2011, R.O.G

32GB KINGSTON HYPERX GENESIS QUAD-DDR3 1600MHz X.M.P(8 x 4GB KIT)

2X 3GB AMD RADEON™ HD7970 - DVI,HDMI,2 mDP - DX® 11, Eyefinity 4 Capable

Memory - 1st Hard Disk	1TB WD CAVIAR BLACK WD1002FAEX, SATA 6 Gb/s, 64MB CACHE (7200rpm)

1st DVD/BLU-RAY Drive	24x DUAL LAYER DVD WRITER ±R/±RW/RAM

CORSAIR 1200W PRO SERIES™ GOLD AX1200-80 PLUS® GOLD

INTEL CERTIFIED LIQUID CPU COOLER FOR SOCKET LG2011 

NZXT Sentry 2 Fan Controller with upto 5 Fitted Case Fans

Sound Card	Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ Titanium

Network Facilities	GIGABIT LAN & DUAL-BAND WIRELESS 802.11N 450Mbps PCI-E CARD (£35)


Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit

IIYAMA E2773HDS 27" LED WIDESCREEN, HDMI/DVI-D HD1920x1080

it certainly is not a cheap system but think it give me 4/5 years of no worries and only then worry about anything and another 5 after that still playing most things ok, unless a massive leap in PC games happens and need even more power to run them etc and this system has plenty of scope for overclocking and upgrades


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

That looks like a monster :lol:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, i know  if i do go ahead and get it i cant wait to run games at max settings and get good frame rates


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

That needs a 120 gb ssd for windows and it will be a great machine !


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll know when you switch that one on, the lights will dip :lol:

As above get a good sized SSD for the OS And you're done.

We've got a high end spec pc at work for processing large models and data which has 2x256GB SSD what a difference they make against the SATA drives in the same setup


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

May I make a few suggestions?

That amount of memory is over kill lol  I have 12GB in mine and thought that was a bit much at the time, I use mine for video editing and long gaming sessions and I get no where near using the full 12GB. Your graphics card even possibly your motherboard will become outdated long before you get close to using any where close to 32GB.

Seems a shame to go to such expense and not add a nice SSD, seeing as with a system this mega it will become the bottleneck. With the money you can save by dropping down the memory it would be a more beneficial upgrade that you would appreciate more.

Also the X-Fi Titanium is ok but consider adding an Asus sound card, they offer some of the best sound cards on the market. I have the cheapest card they do and the difference is night and day.

Make sure to take lots of photos of the beast and post them up. :thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

You wanna spend that (im guessing 2-3k) to play games what are old?

You could play all those at good frame rates on a 800quid laptop.

Need your head feeling.


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

You need two more monitors!

And build it yourself

And water cool it

What case are you using?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-072-SV&groupid=701&catid=7&subcat=

However, there are few decent games for PCs now days.

I have not touched mine for 2 years and it still copes with everything I throw at it.

I spend my money on detailing products instead grrrrrrrr


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

There's nothing on that list that my 5-year-old, quad-core toting, 8800 GTX wielding relic couldn't run at decent graphics settings on my 27" monitor. You're a moron if you spend that much to do that little - a thousand pounds would make a computer more than capable of doing that.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> There's nothing on that list that my 5-year-old, quad-core toting, 8800 GTX wielding relic couldn't run at decent graphics settings on my 27" monitor. You're a moron if you spend that much to do that little - a thousand pounds would make a computer more than capable of doing that.


You always provide such constructive criticism, such a pleasure to read your posts


----------



## craigblack85 (May 22, 2006)

I have just spent £300 on secondhand components and it can run BF3/skyrim/dirt3 at 1900x1280 with full settings. the graphics card eventually becomes the bottleneck so as long as you have pciex16 slot she'll be right. my graphics card is a radeon 6870 cpu is a amd fx4100 and running 8gb of ram.


----------

